# More snow predicted for Georgia than us



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm moving,lol the Weather Channel has just predicted more snow for Georgia and southern areas of the U.S. than us in the upper Great Lakes. Stupid jet stream!


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Much of the blame can go to El Nino. El Nino pattern usually sends the Northern Jet southward. Also the Sub Tropical Jet moves upward. The cold air meets the warn wet Sub tropical jet which equals lots of snow and ice for the South and North East/mid atlantic with Nor Easters. Powerful storms in California, Texas etc
All depends on how strong the El Nino is. Right now, the south is getting flooding rains every 10 days. Throw in some cold weather...........La Nina brought 3 years of drought to the south


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

If they do get more I'll bet they will need alot of sub's down there. There is probly only 1 or two plows in the whole state...


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

show-n-go;886539 said:


> If they do get more I'll bet they will need alot of sub's down there. There is probly only 1 or two plows in the whole state...


And that's a very long trip, I did it this past April to pick up our new trailer. If I remember right it took about 16, maybe 18 hours with stops.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Yep, it's 8 hours from here to Atlanta, but all the money we'd make would worth while.. I can see all the plows and stuff on trailers headed south.. That would awsome.


----------

